# How do I test Wine's internet connection? [SOLVED]

## audiodef

How do I test internet connectivity through wine?

In other words, how do I make sure a program I run via wine is able to access the internet?

----------

## bunder

wine iexplore.exe http://www.google.ca

that should also install the gecko plugin if its not already installed.

cheers

----------

## audiodef

Ok, that works. Thanks!

----------

